# Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta



## Fantastic Fishing (30. April 2018)

Matze Koch mit Gero Hocker und Ulf Thiele im Dialog zu Peta. Unter anderem zur Strategie gegen die Tierrechtler und die Infragestellung der Gemeinnützigkeit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pjJfSvsJ1k


----------



## Grünknochen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Na ja, 

eher ne Ansammlung von Allgemeinplätzen, die für sich gesehen ok sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. April 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Ich denke man will auch für den normal Denkenden im Rahmen bleiben und sich nicht in Details verrennen. Würde man mit Paragraphen und vom hundertste ins tausendste kommen, was würde es bringen?

Und Petas Strategie in Geros Wahlkampf zu Grätschen ist sicher kein "Allgemeinplatz".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Danke für den Link sehr interessant#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. April 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Sehr gerne. 

Ich hoffe ja, das andere "Größen" der Angelszene einem MK folgen und sich ebenfalls am Feldzug gegen Peta betätigen. Natürlich ist das nicht immer so leicht, aber jeder der Hilft, ist einer Mehr!


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Die "grätschen" in Gero Hockers Wahlkampf hat beiden Parteien etwas gebracht; 
P€ta die übliche Aufmerksamkeit & das Image, 'wir legen uns mit jedem an, der Tiere quält'. 
Die FDP dürfte auch ein natürlicher Gegner sein, da stösst man eigenen Fans/Spendern sicher nicht vor den Kopf.
Und Hocker hat natürlich auch massiv davon profitiert, da er sich eh schon im Vorfeld als Politiker für Angler & Jäger dargestellt hat; da war er nun auf einmal auch 'Betroffener', wie die Wählerschaft, auf die er es abgesehen hat.

Beide Politiker belegen in ihren Statements Allgemeinplätze, da hat Grünknochen völlig Recht.
Eine wirklich brauchbare Antwort auf die Frage, 'was kann man tun', bringen beide nicht.

Das ist aber in diesem Fall auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Das Filmchen ist Teil der neuen Fisch & Fang DVD und Matze stellt es bei sich ein. 
Wer ist also Adressat? Angler!

Für diese muss das Video auch nicht mehr hergeben, es reicht wenn sich erst mal diese einig werden, dass P€ta der Feind ist _und auch sonst nichts Gutes an sich hat_ (was viele Angler ja immer noch glauben). Wenn dieser Zweck ein Stück mehr erreicht wird, ist schon viel geschehen.
Der Rest liegt sowieso nicht in den Händen der drei Akteure.


----------



## Minimax (30. April 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist aber in diesem Fall auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Das Filmchen ist Teil der neuen Fisch & Fang DVD und Matze stellt es bei sich ein.
> Wer ist also Adressat? Angler!



Ja, die Fisch und Fang bzw. Matzes Facebookseite und Youtube Videos haben schon eine recht große Reichweite auch bei verschiedenen Anglergruppen.
 Plus, Matze ist -soweit ich sehe- bei vielen unterschiedlichen Anglern recht beliebt, besonders auch bei Junganglern. Guter Transporter für Aufklärung betreffs der Petas.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Bin erstaunt, dass vergleichsweise wenig Feedback zu dem Video kommt...


----------



## Ørret (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Das liegt wohl daran daß das Video schon ein paar Wochen alt ist und schon lange auf der FuF DVD zu sehen war. Das Ding hätte er gleich auf YouTube raushauen sollen als es aktuell war und nicht warten bis die Zeitschrift raus ist.....


----------



## bombe20 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bin erstaunt, dass vergleichsweise wenig Feedback zu dem Video kommt...


langes wochenende und feiertag ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
ich selbst hatte heute keine lust mir das video anzusehen, so leid es mir tut.


----------



## Grünknochen (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bin erstaunt, dass vergleichsweise wenig Feedback zu dem Video kommt...




Ich denke, es hat etwas mit der fehlenden Substanz zu tun. Von Taktik oder Strategie im Umgang mit PETA zu reden, scheint mir reichlich übertrieben.
Im Übrigen bin ich erstaunt, wie unpräzise gerade G. Hocker ist. Welchen Sinn macht seine Rede als Bundestagsabgeordneter, wenn über die Gemeinnützigkeit die Finanzverwaltung B-W zu entscheiden hat?
Hinzu kommt, dass das ganze Thema eigentlich schon etwas angegraut ist. Schon 2013 wurde es über die Jägerschaft auf der Basis eines anwaltlichen Gutachtens, bis heute in den Medien herumgeisternd, zur Sprache gebracht, und zwar unter Inkenntnissetzung der entscheidenden Behörden. 

Passiert ist nichts, so dass sich zumindest mir die Frage stellt, welche Dinge man jetzt über den bisherigen Stand hinaus zur Geltung bringen kann. Schritt 1 wird für mich sein, wie das Vefahren im Hinblick auf die Anerkennung als beteiligungsfähiger Tierschutzverband ausgeht. PETA hat gegen das erstinstantliche Urteil Rechtsmittel eingelegt...


----------



## kati48268 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Ørret schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran daß das Video schon ein paar Wochen alt ist und schon lange auf der FuF DVD zu sehen war. Das Ding hätte er gleich auf YouTube raushauen sollen als es aktuell war und nicht warten bis die Zeitschrift raus ist.....


Oh, ich dachte, das wäre zeitgleich erschienen. Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass die F&F das mitmacht. 
Aber selbst diese Veröffentlichung war vergleichsweise noch früh.


bombe20 schrieb:


> langes wochenende und feiertag ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> ich selbst hatte heute keine lust mir das video anzusehen, so leid es mir tut.


Alles gut, ist ja kein Pflichtprogramm.
Eigentlich laufen solche Beiträge gerade dann nicht schlecht, wenn mehrere Tage hintereinander frei sind.


Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich denke, es hat etwas mit der fehlenden Substanz zu tun...


Naja... wie soll ich es möglichst diplomatisch formulieren... |kopfkrat

MK ist jetzt nicht unbedingt für politische/juristische Tiefenschärfe bekannt. 
Und sein Publikum erwartet dies wohl auch nicht, sondern eher, _"komm, hau noch einen raus"_.
Hocker ist ebenfalls ein Phrasendrescher und der CDU-Politiker wollte primär niemanden auf die Füsse treten.
Allein wie das Verbandsklagerecht angefasst wurde, zeigt doch, dass alle Beteiligten meinen, man erläutert etwas einer 7. Klasse Förderschule.
Somit belässt man es bei Sprüchen und Allgemeinplätzen.

Die neuesten FB-Meldungen bleiben auch bei o.g. Niveau
Die FDP - und MK macht daraus, _"GH macht Ernst, Anträge zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit werden eingereicht"._
Dass ein Gero Hocker dies gar nicht "beantragen kann", hat er anscheinend selbst nicht auf dem Schirm.

Aber egal, jeder öffentliche Wind gegen die Fanatiker ist mir willkommen. 
Und dass das Thema endlich auch etwas im politischen Bereich umgeht, ist wirklich ein großer Erfolg.


----------



## Grünknochen (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Stimmt. Der Gero geht auf Stimmenfang unter der Anglerschaft. Matze, der alte Prediger, haut auf seine sympathische Art einen raus.
Ich hätt's cooler gefunden, wenn Matze rauf hingewirkt hätte, dass die Verfahrenseinstellung in der allgemeinen Presse berichtet wird.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Na ja, MK regt sich gerne in seinen YT-Videos mal über das ein oder andere auf....... ist ok soweit.......
Aber wenn er sich dann , wie vor einigen Wochen, von der Gangart von Thomas9904 "gelangweilt" fühlt und von mangelnder Initiative spricht, disqualiziert er sich für meinen Horizont eindeutig, und das Gespräch mit einem DAFV-Mitarbeiter spricht für mich eine eindeutige Sprache..... Warum spricht er keine eindeutige Sprache ???? Warum fischt er mehr in den Niederlanden als in Deutschland ???? Für mich ist die Antwort klar, aber die möge sich jeder selbst beantworten .....
Fazit für mich : Weß Brot ich fress, des Lied ich sing ...;+
_(Mod: Gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten) _(Ich fische nicht an Put and Take Gewässern) Man sollte sich seiner Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit schon bewußt sein ..............

tight lines
Tom


----------



## gründler (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjE7ZNJ88eM


----------



## ChrisT_ (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Es ist schon ein wenig unverständlich, warum Initiativen gegen die militanten Tierrechtler, von uns Anglern, auch noch schlecht geredet werden. #q

Ungeachtet der möglichen kommerziellen Interessen von Matze Koch sollten wir doch froh sein, dass jemend das Thema anspricht und uns Anglern auf die Möglichkeit hinweist, selber aktiv zu werden. 

Weder in (mir bekannten) Angelvereinen, noch auf der Hompage des DAFV wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass im Bundestag über den Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit von militanten Tierrechtsorganisationen diskuttiert bzw. darüber abgestimmt wird.|krach:
Ich bin der Information von Matze Koch auf jeden Fall dankbar und habe bereits an den Bundestagsabgeordneten aus meinem Wahlkreis eine entsprechende e-mail geschrieben.
Ob es etwas bringt weiss ich zwar nicht, zumindest habe ICH es versucht.


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Ich halte diese Aktionen für relativ substanzlos. Mit ''schlecht reden'' hat das wirklich rein gar nichts zu tun.


Ich finde, bevor man so etwas macht, muss man sich wirklich nen richtigen Kopp machen, dh sehr genau wissen, auf welches Gelände man sich begibt.


Im Übrigen: Wenn so eine Sache ins Leere läuft, erreicht sie exakt das Gegenteil. Sie bestärkt den sog. ''Gegner''.


Aber: Wenn jemand sich angeregt fühlt, einen vorgefertigten Brief mit viel Emotion an Bundestagsabgeordnete zu schicken, möge er es tun. Vielleicht ist das ja ein Baustein... Ich bin da extrem tolerant, bitte aber um Verständnis, dass ich meine Briefe selber schreibe, wenn ich sie denn schreibe.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Also die Aktion von GH bei Stern TV kann man nicht schönreden. Das hat er mal so richtig verbockt. Ich bin mir derzeit auch nicht so sicher, ob GH mit dem ganzen Zinnober nicht mehr Schaden anrichtet, als Nutzen.

Ich weiß bis heute nicht, was er da ins Gesetz schreiben will. Schreibt er rein, dass man die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert, wenn im Auftrag der Organisation Straftaten begangen werden? - Wäre dem so, würde er z.B. die SOKO Tierschutz nicht bekommen, denn die sind ja gerade Freigesprochen worden. Will er den § 34 StGB für Tierschutzorganisationen abschaffen. Was will er.

Der Hebel muss schlicht von den Finanzämtern angesetzt werden. Aufgrund ihrer Struktur geben Kampagnen-Organisationen, wie Peta unverhältnismäßig viel Geld für die Eigenverwaltung aus. Aufgrund dieser verfehlten Mittelverwendung kann man vorgehen. Zudem muss man diesen Organisationen genauer auf die Finger schauen, was nun eine Aufklärungsaktion für die Bevölkerung ist und dem Tierschutz dient und was in erster Linie Werbung um Spenden und Mitglieder zu eigenen Zwecken ist. 

Z.B. dient die ewige Pelztier- Kampagne von Peta m.E. nicht dem Tierschutz, sondern allein Peta. Damit sind das für mich Verwaltungsausgaben. 

Wenn der BT also was vernünftiges beschließen will, dann sollte er den Tatbestand der Gemeinnützigkeit in der AO schärfer formulieren und eine klare Prozentzahl angeben, die die Verwaltungskosten maximal betragen dürfen. Hier könnte man z.B. formulieren, dass bis 30 % von Gemeinnützigkeit ausgegangen wird und für den Fall, dass sie darüber liegen, den Verein eine besondere Darlegungslast trifft. Schon wäre der Drops gelutscht. Aber mich fragt der Hocker ja nicht.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

*Jetzt seid Ihr dran – PETA im Visier!!!*

  Es wird ja bei uns im Forum schon *heftig darüber diskutiert*. Die FDP-Fraktion hat auf Betreiben des Abgeordneten *Gero Hocker* einen *Antrag* in den Bundestag eingebracht.

Hier geht´s zum Antrag!

Danach soll Vereinen und Organisationen, die „gegen geltende Strafgesetze verstoßen, zu einem Rechtsbruch aufrufen oder einen Rechtsbruch nachträglich zu rechtfertigen versuchen grundsätzlich nicht mehr in den Genuss der Steuerbegünstigung der Gemeinnützigkeit kommen dürfen.“ Auf wen dieser Antrag insbesondere zielt, ist auch klar. Gero Hocker hatte während des Wahlkampfs angekündigt, gegen die militante Tierrechtsorganisation vorzugehen. Nun macht er ernst. 


*[FONT=&quot]Ist der Antrag sinnvoll? [/FONT]*
  Man kann ja durchaus darüber streiten, ob der Antrag Chancen auf Umsetzung und rechtlich bis ins Letzte durchdacht ist. Ganz sicher aber lenkt er die *politische Aufmerksamkeit* auf die militanten Tierrechtler, die uns Anglern, aber auch Jägern und Landwirten mit ihren unverschämten, hirnlosen Schmutzkampagnen nicht nur das Leben schwer machen, sondern uns zu *kriminalisieren* versuchen. Dass diese Machenschaften nun Thema im Bundestag sein werden, halten wir  für einen Riesen-Fortschritt. *Lasst uns zeigen, dass wir uns nicht alles gefallen lassen!*

*Was können wir tun? *
   Bitte schickt alle einen *Brief* oder eine Email an *Eure Bundestagsabgeordneten*, in dem Ihr für Unterstützung des FDP-Antrags bittet. So geht Ihr vor:


1.       Zuständige(n) Bundestagsabgeordnete(n) herausfinden
   Geht auf www.bundestag.de/abgeordnete/ Oben rechts unter „PLZ/Ort“ gebt Ihr ein, wo Ihr wohnt und schon wird Euer Abgeordnete/r angezeigt. Ein Klick, und Ihr erhaltet die Email-Adresse sowie die Postanschrift seines Büros.
2.       Brief oder Email schreiben und absenden. Einen Textvorschlag findet Ihr weiter unten. Fertig! 
  Matze Koch hat dazu ein kurzes Video gedreht, das wir Euch nicht vorenthalten möchten: 

Hier geht´s zum Youtube-Video von Matze!

*Matzes Textvorschlag. Den könnt Ihr natürlich gerne anpassen/ändern*

_Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr Abgeordnete/r,_
_fast jeder der vier Millionen deutschen Angler hat schon einmal Bekanntschaft mit militanten Tierrechtsorganisationen gemacht. Diese bezeichnen Angler pauschal als Tierquäler und fordern ein generelles Angel-Verbot. Tierrechtsorganisationen wie PETA wollen pädagogisch wertvolle Angel-AGs verbieten und überziehen lokale Angelvereine regelmäßig mit kostspieligen Anzeigen, meist mit sinnfreien Begründungen oder Unterstellungen. _
_Trotzdem genießen sie die Vorzüge der Gemeinnützigkeit._
_Der Deutsche Bundestag diskutiert gegenwärtig einen Antrag, um militanten Tierrechtsorganisationen, die Straftaten begehen, zu diesen aufrufen oder diese dauerhaft rechtfertigen, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen. Ich bitte Sie freundlich darum, für diesen Antrag zu stimmen, um mit dem Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit die wahren Naturschützer vor den selbst ernannten Tierschutz-Aktivisten zu schützen. Deutsche Angler erwerben - weltweit einmalig - einen Fach- und Sachkundenachweis zur Ausübung ihrer Passion, und ich wehre mich entschieden dagegen, mich durch Fanatiker kriminalisieren zu lassen. Viele große Angelvereine besitzen den Status anerkannter Naturschutzvereine und Angler verstehen sich als Bewahrer und Schützer der Natur. _
_Bitte unterstützen Sie uns Angler mit ihrer Stimme, und helfen Sie, Fanatikern die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen!_
_Vielen herzlichen Dank!_


----------



## bigpit12 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Gestern schon erledigt...


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

@bigpit12: Super #6#6#6 



Ich halte das für extrem wichtig. Es geht letztlich nicht so sehr darum, ob der Antrag nun bis ins letzte Detail einer juristischen Prüfung standhält. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob er angenommen wird. Wenn aber die Politiker plötzlich zig Briefe und Emails bekommen, merken sie doch, dass Angler eine Macht in Deutschland sind. Die Chance müssen wir nutzen. 



Meine Email geht gleich raus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Habe das auch schon bereits an 2 Abgeordnete geschickt. Kopieren, auf die Seite gehen und Einfügen hat mich vielleicht 1-2 Minuten gekostet. Wenns was bringt ist gut, wenn nicht habe ich nur wenige Minuten Lebenszeit verloren. Mir wars das zumindest wert. 

In einer FB Gruppe habe ich das auch bereits geteilt - wie fast immer, wenns ums sowas politisches geht ohne Reaktion bisher. Vom Verein auch keine Info (war aber eh klar) Diese Desinteresse und Trägheit vermiest einem auch den Spaß am Hobby.


----------



## rippi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Also die Aktion von GH bei Stern TV kann man nicht schönreden. Das hat er mal so richtig verbockt. Ich bin mir derzeit auch nicht so sicher, ob GH mit dem ganzen Zinnober nicht mehr Schaden anrichtet, als Nutzen.



Was war da denn los?


----------



## hendrikhoerster (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Liebe Angel Fisch und Naturfreunde!
Ich finde es wird hier der Tierschutz sehr undifferenziert pauschal als militant und fanatisch dargestellt! Ich komme aus Arnsberg,Hochsauerlandkreis, NRW. Wir betreiben einen Reitstall mit angeschlossener extensiver Grünland Landwirtschaft inmitten eines Naturschutzgebietes. Habe seid ca 15 Jahren unter andrem mit NABU und dem lokalen VNV zu tun. Wir haben seinerzeit ein paar morgen Feucht/Wiesenauen als Stilllegung ausgewiesen und jenen Vereinen die Nutzung zur Ornithologischen Amphibischen und Insekten Feldforschung gestattet. Auch von denen waren einige sehr voreingenommen was uns Angler (ja ich bin einer!) betrifft!
Daher habe ich erstmal nicht durchblicken lassen das ich einer bin. Nachdem unser Hof vom nabu als Vogel freundlicher Betrieb ausgezeichnet wurde, habe ich meinen mittlerweile recht guten Bekannten gesagt was mein Leidenschafts Hobby ist, und ihn mit zum angeln genommen!!! Von Samsatg 
Vormittags bis Sonntags Abends! Wir waren im Kreis Soest an einem Renaturierten Stück der Lippe. Wir hatten zwei maßige Bachforellen einen mini Barsch und einen untermaßigen Hecht. Ihm ist kurz vorm Kescher (unter meiner Anleitung) eine schöne Nase abgegangen! Welches neben einigen Gesprächen/Debatten, ein Ereignis war, das ihn irgendwie hat umdenken lassen. Neben dem wie ich mich um die untermaßigen Fische gekümmert habe, das sie schnell mit so wenig stress wie möglich ins Wasser zurück kamen! Ich meine damit er hat gemerkt das wir keine Blutdrünstigen Tierquäler sind und auch die Fische oft genug die Gewinner des Drills an der Rute sind! Er selbst sagt heute etwas PHILOSOPHISCH das man an der Rute eher einen Ruck Adrenalin spürt, als ein Individuum das bewusst eine Art Todeskampf führt!  Und ich kann mittlerweile nachvollziehen warum einige Menschen eben wegen dieses Arguments ethische Vorbehalte haben!!

Fazit: Ich halte von diesen Juristischen politischen Konfrontationen nichts, nehmt sie an die Hand und Zeigt was es heißt ein wahrer Angler/Beschützer der Natur zu sein! Das beinhaltet für mich auch, wenigstens zu versuchen die Position der anderen Partei nachzuvollziehen!!!

mfg hendrik aus dem Sauerland!!!


----------



## geomas (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

^ Willkommen im Anglerboard, Hendrik!

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man klar zwischen „Tierschützern” und „Tierrechtlern” (Peta) unterscheiden. Mit letzteren ist jeder Dialog verlorene Zeit. 
Mit „normalen Tierschützern” lohnt sich in der Regel das Gespräch. Ich meine nicht irgendwelche Verbandsfürsten, sondern Passanten, Nachbarn, Verwandte. Viele Mißverständnisse lassen sich im Gespräch ausräumen.


----------



## hendrikhoerster (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Genau das meine ich! Dadurch verliert Peta irgendwann auch die Glaubwürdigkeit in der Gesellschaft!


----------



## hendrikhoerster (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Trotzdem gibt es auch Dinge die peta aufgedeckt hat, gegen die sich der Protest lohnt! erhebliches in der Industriellen Massentierhaltung der Industr. Landwirtschaft, die wie wir wissen unsere Gewässer stark belasten! Ich mag dieses militante bei Peta auch nicht, dennoch haben Peta Aktivisten solche Sachen aufgedeckt! ich beziehe mich hier auf das Schweine Hochhaus! Das ist einfach nur eckelhaft und Traurig was da passiert!!!!


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Es geht um militante Tierrechtler, nicht Naturschützer. Zu ersteren zähle ich Peta. Wer Angler und Jäger als Mörder und Fleischverzehr als "Holocaust auf dem Teller" bezeichnet überschreitet Grenzen, die für mich einen Dialog ausschließen. Jede Relativierung halte ich für unangebracht. Die wollen die Welt nach ihrem Bilde formen und danach sollen sich alle richten. Das ist schlimmster Fundamentalismus.


----------



## Flymen (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> Gestern schon erledigt...



 Ich natürlich och! Werde das Ganze aber noch über die üblichen Kanäle weiterleiten.


----------



## Flymen (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



hendrikhoerster schrieb:


> Liebe Angel Fisch und Naturfreunde!
> Ich finde es wird hier der Tierschutz sehr undifferenziert pauschal als militant und fanatisch dargestellt! Ich komme aus Arnsberg,Hochsauerlandkreis, NRW. Wir betreiben einen Reitstall mit angeschlossener extensiver Grünland Landwirtschaft inmitten eines Naturschutzgebietes. Habe seid ca 15 Jahren unter andrem mit NABU und dem lokalen VNV zu tun. Wir haben seinerzeit ein paar morgen Feucht/Wiesenauen als Stilllegung ausgewiesen und jenen Vereinen die Nutzung zur Ornithologischen Amphibischen und Insekten Feldforschung gestattet. Auch von denen waren einige sehr voreingenommen was uns Angler (ja ich bin einer!) betrifft!
> Daher habe ich erstmal nicht durchblicken lassen das ich einer bin. Nachdem unser Hof vom nabu als Vogel freundlicher Betrieb ausgezeichnet wurde, habe ich meinen mittlerweile recht guten Bekannten gesagt was mein Leidenschafts Hobby ist, und ihn mit zum angeln genommen!!! Von Samsatg
> Vormittags bis Sonntags Abends! Wir waren im Kreis Soest an einem Renaturierten Stück der Lippe. Wir hatten zwei maßige Bachforellen einen mini Barsch und einen untermaßigen Hecht. Ihm ist kurz vorm Kescher (unter meiner Anleitung) eine schöne Nase abgegangen! Welches neben einigen Gesprächen/Debatten, ein Ereignis war, das ihn irgendwie hat umdenken lassen. Neben dem wie ich mich um die untermaßigen Fische gekümmert habe, das sie schnell mit so wenig stress wie möglich ins Wasser zurück kamen! Ich meine damit er hat gemerkt das wir keine Blutdrünstigen Tierquäler sind und auch die Fische oft genug die Gewinner des Drills an der Rute sind! Er selbst sagt heute etwas PHILOSOPHISCH das man an der Rute eher einen Ruck Adrenalin spürt, als ein Individuum das bewusst eine Art Todeskampf führt! Und ich kann mittlerweile nachvollziehen warum einige Menschen eben wegen dieses Arguments ethische Vorbehalte haben!!
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag, den ich nur unterschreiben kann. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die Peta nichts mit anständigem und überzeugtem Naturschutz am Hut hat.

Es gibt im Kleinen übrigens viele Beispiele, wie gemeinsame Vereinsabende von Anglern, Jägern und Landwirten mit dem NABU:

https://www.nabu-ohrekreis.de/termine-1/überblick-1/


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Es geht hier allerdings nicht um Naturschützer wie den NABU, sondern um militante Tierrechtler wie PETA. Das ist ein riesiger Unterschied. Und nur gegen letztere richtet sich der Antrag. Daher unterstütze ich den und würde mich freuen, wenn möglichst viele Angler und Jäger das ebenfalls tun.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Ich habe das auch gerade an zwei für meine Region zuständige Abgeordnete geschickt...
Auf geht's!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Selbstverständlich habe auch ich es an drei Abgeordnete geschickt. Ob besagtes Schreiben nun optimal war oder nicht, auf jeden Fall sollen die Abgeordneten mitbekommen, dass wir Angler eine Stimme haben. Und wenn diese gemeinsam erhoben wird, dann hat das vielleicht endlich Gewicht. Und da sollte man etwas machen.


@hendrikhoerster
Ein sehr schöner erster Beitrag von dir. Der zeigt in erster Linie, dass nicht alles schwarz oder weiß ist. Denn auch bei Tierschützern(nicht Rechtlern wie PETA) und Veganern gibt es Menschen, die nichts gegen Angeln haben und vor allem das zurücksetzen (C&R) freudig sehen. Erst letztes habe ich positives Feedback von einer mir bekannten Veganerin für ein Angelvideo erhalten, weil ich dort die Fische zurückgesetzt habe.




hendrikhoerster schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es auch Dinge die peta aufgedeckt hat, gegen die sich der Protest lohnt!


Wenn unter der Flagge PETA so viele negative Dinge geschehen, dann möchte ich nicht etwas hervorheben, was vielleicht positiv geschehen ist. Das ist in etwa so, als würde man Hitler für den Bau der Autobahnen loben. Ich weiß - der Spruch ist ein alter Hut. Dürfte aber in etwa die Sinnigkeit dahinter deutlich machen.

PETA schadet vielen Menschen (und Tieren), ist kein Verein der "Hand in Hand" mit den Menschen gehen will (was teilweise bei manchen NABUs so ist) und ist in erster Linie ein Verein voller Marketing-Experten, die Geld generieren.


----------



## Ørret (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Ich hab meine drei auch grad mal angeschrieben.....man wird sehen ob's was bringt. Wer kämpft kann verlieren wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren!
Hier noch ein weiteres Beispiel warum...

https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/ve...ierrechtsorganisation-angeln-verklagen-597258


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

@Dennis: Danke! Besser kann man's nicht sagen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



hendrikhoerster schrieb:


> Habe seid ca 15 Jahren unter andrem mit NABU und dem lokalen VNV zu tun.


Es gilt strikt zu unterscheiden zwischen 
regionalen Nabu-Gruppen, mit denen man teilweise hervorragend als Angler zusammen arbeiten kann, weil bodenständige Leute
und den 
Nabu-Dachverbänden, wo an den Schalthebeln jede Menge ideologische Fanatiker sitzen.

Die haben ähnliche Probleme mit Verbänden wie wir.


----------



## smithie (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Es geht hier allerdings nicht um Naturschützer wie den NABU, sondern um militante Tierrechtler wie PETA. Das ist ein riesiger Unterschied. Und nur gegen letztere richtet sich der Antrag. Daher unterstütze ich den und würde mich freuen, wenn möglichst viele Angler und Jäger das ebenfalls tun.


 Kati hat's auch schon geschrieben.
Man muss hier sehr deutlich unterscheiden.


Man denke an die NABU Aktion, wo ein Weiher trocken gelegt wird, um alle Fische herauszubekommen, damit die Amphibien besser aufkommen können.


Mit dem, was ich an Erfahrungen mit diesen Organisationen, Behörden etc. gemacht habe, bin ich seehhhhr vorsichtig diesbzgl.


----------



## ELSkeletto (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Hab es auch meinen 5 Abgeordneten geschickt!
Meine Zuversicht hält sich zwar in Grenzen aber darauf aufmerksam machen kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Am 26.05.2018 ist in Berlin die Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV. Matze Koch und Gero Hocker sind dort im offiziellen Teil als Gäste eingeladen (wie auch Jan Korthe)  und werden auch dementsprechend ein Statement abgeben. Bin auf beide sehr gespannt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Mails sind raus |wavey:


----------



## Grünknochen (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Auch auf der anderen Seite rührt sich was:
https://behoerdenstress.de/jazutierschutz-protest-groko-fdp-unterschriften-kriminalisierung/


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Auch auf der anderen Seite rührt sich was:
> https://behoerdenstress.de/jazutierschutz-protest-groko-fdp-unterschriften-kriminalisierung/



Ja und ich schätze sie machen es besser. |uhoh:


----------



## Deep Down (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Das Timming und überhaupt die gesamte Ausgangslage (Antrag der Opposition) ist jedenfalls schon höchst unglücklich und spielt der "Gegenseite" in die Karten!

Da könnte sich schnell ein Propaganda-Erfolg für die Tierrechtler einstellen!

Ohoh!


----------



## smithie (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



> *Die Antragsteller ersuchen einen Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit von Vereinen, die sich für Tierschutz engagieren.*


Wer würde denn die Petition nicht unterschreiben wenn er das liest?


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Kolja,



> Ja und ich schätze sie machen es besser.


Nicht nur geschätzt, die machen das objetiv besser.(Textqualität, Twitter Aufrufe etc.)

Dazu passend, in [1] ist ein Bericht über die Debatte des (nahezu textgleichen) FDP-Antrags im Niedersächsischen Landtag nachzulesen. Dafür waren FDP/CDU, die Anderen - selbst die AfD - hatten Vorbehalte. Interessant ist dazu die Rede der SPD-Fraktion [2], Zitat daraus:

 "[..] Mit der angedachten Regelung würden wir aber als gemeinnützig anerkannte Vereine unter Generalverdacht stellen. In der Hauptsache wohl Tierschutzvereine. Und das dürfen wir nicht. [..]"

Ob es ein ähnliches Meinungsbild im Bundestag geben wird?

 --

 [1] 
Umgang mit Tierschützern:
Landtag will Tierschutz-Aktivisten nicht unter Generalverdacht stellen
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...tzig-ueber-umgang-tierschuetzern-9881193.html

[2]
Rede von Thordies Hanisch, MdL
http://www.spd-fraktion-niedersachsen.de/docs/reden-antraege/reden/373774.php


----------



## Grünknochen (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

So ist das eben, wenn man die pauschale Keule schwingt. Man eröffnet der Gegenseite ein Argumentationsfeld, auf dem man nur verlieren kann.
Gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von gut...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Nicht nur das: Wie soll denn so ein Gesetz aussehen. Im Kern doch wohl so, dass bei der Verübung von Straftaten durch Mitglieder oder von Mitgliedern beauftragten Dritten, die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wird. 

1. Problem: Bislang wurden die Stalleinbrecher freigesprochen, es liegt also in diesen Fällen gar keine Straftat vor. => Ergebnis: Kein Verlußt der Gemeinnützigkeit.

2. Problem: Ein Vereinsangler behandelt den gefangenen Fisch nicht ordnungsgemäß oder der Verein betreibt ein nicht genehmigtes Wettangeln, also in irgendeiner Weise einen Verstoß gegen § 17 Tierschutzgesetz. => Ergebnis: Der Verein verliert seine Gemeinnützigkeit. 

Ein gefundenes Fressen für PETA und Konsorten. Ich befürchte, wer solche Freunde, wie G. Hocker und M. Koch hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr!


----------



## Leech (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nicht nur das: Wie soll denn so ein Gesetz aussehen. Im Kern doch wohl so, dass bei der Verübung von Straftaten durch Mitglieder oder von Mitgliedern beauftragten Dritten, die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wird.
> 
> 1. Problem: Bislang wurden die Stalleinbrecher freigesprochen, es liegt also in diesen Fällen gar keine Straftat vor. => Ergebnis: Kein Verlußt der Gemeinnützigkeit.
> 
> ...




Über den Aspekt habe ich tatsächlich so noch gar nicht nachgedacht. In dem Zusammenhang frage ich mich dann, was man gegen diese Monstrositäten machen soll... ;+


Ich meine...Vertretung durch unsere "Interessenvertretung" ist quasi nicht existent.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Leech schrieb:


> Über den Aspekt habe ich tatsächlich so noch gar nicht nachgedacht. In dem Zusammenhang frage ich mich dann, was man gegen diese Monstrositäten machen soll... ;+
> 
> 
> Ich meine...Vertretung durch unsere "Interessenvertretung" ist quasi nicht existent.



Entweder man Packt die Tofu-Talibane mit den Mittel des Steuerrechts oder mal lässt es. Hier wird das Problem auf einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz verlagert. Sinnvollerweise geht man Probleme aber an der Wurzel an. 

Sorgen mache ich mir keine, weil das Auftreten und die Argumente von Gero Hocker derart schwach sind, dass aus dem Antrag eh nichts wird. Das Matze Koch gegen die Vegazies ist, ist auch klar, gehört es doch zur gottgewollten Ordnung, dass der Mensch sich die Welt und damit auch die Tiere Untertan macht. Er müsste ja sonst seine Predigten umschreiben.


----------



## Leech (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Entweder man Packt die Tofu-Talibane mit den Mittel des Steuerrechts oder mal lässt es. Hier wird das Problem auf einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz verlagert. Sinnvollerweise geht man Probleme aber an der Wurzel an.
> 
> Sorgen mache ich mir keine, weil das Auftreten und die Argumente von Gero Hocker derart schwach sind, dass aus dem Antrag eh nichts wird. Das Matze Koch gegen die Vegazies ist, ist auch klar, gehört es doch zur gottgewollten Ordnung, dass der Mensch sich die Welt und damit auch die Tiere Untertan macht. Er müsste ja sonst seine Predigten umschreiben.




Im Steuerrecht ist das so eine Geschichte, weil man eben die Gemeinnützigkeit derart simpel definiert hat (aus guten Gründen), dass das Hebeln an der Stelle schwer ist.
Die einzigen wirklichen Hebelstelle ist der Punkt zwischen Idellem Bereich und Wirtschaftlicher Betätigung. Daran fliegen einige Vereine regelmäßig in die Luft.
Zweckbetrieb & Vermögensverwaltung sind hier non-issues.


Das Problem ist halt, dass P€TA einen endlosen, klug eingefädelten Plan fährt - sie organisieren Proteste, lautstark, was im Sinne des Tierschutzes "idelle Ausrichtung" sein dürfte und fordern nebenbei zu Spenden auf - was idelle Einnahmen sind, die zweckgebunden anzurechnen wären.


 Sie habens halt geschafft, die idelle vereintypsiche Tätigkeit so aufzubauen, dass wir als ihre Gegner dies als "wirtschaftlich" betrachten. Das aber durchzuargumentieren...eieiei.


Hierzu:
http://www.vibss.de/vereinsmanageme...erlust-der-gemeinnuetzigkeit-fuehren-koennen/


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Mit steuerrechtlich meine ich nicht, die Frage, ob die Vereinszweckbestimmung in den Katalog des § 52 AO fällt. Das ist allein eine formale Satzungsfrage. Viel entscheidender ist doch die tatsächliche Mittverwendeng und die Frage, ob z.B. die Plakataktionen mit Pelztieren, die PETA macht in erster Linie dem Vereinszweck Tierschutz dient oder ob es in erster Linie ein Form der Mitglieder- und Spendenwerbung ist, die Kosten der Eigenverwaltung darstellen.


----------



## Leech (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Mit steuerrechtlich meine ich nicht, die Frage, ob die Vereinszweckbestimmung in den Katalog des § 52 AO fällt. Das ist allein eine formale Satzungsfrage. Viel entscheidender ist doch die tatsächliche Mittverwendeng und die Frage, ob z.B. die Plakataktionen mit Pelztieren, die PETA macht in erster Linie dem Vereinszweck Tierschutz dient oder ob es in erster Linie ein Form der Mitglieder- und Spendenwerbung ist, die Kosten der Eigenverwaltung darstellen.




Darauf war meine Aussage bezogen, Kolja.
Wenn überhaupt kriegt man PETA auf dem Ast, dass sie ggf. Ausgaben falsch / unrichtig deklarieren, was dann zu einem zwischenzeitlichen Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit führen würde.
Es wäre hier Aufgabe der Finanzdirektionen als Vorgesetzte Behörde der Finanzämter sich dieser Kontrolle anzunehmen.


Allerdings ist dies dann auch nur eine temporäre Sache, weil Gemeinnützigkeit könnte man im Anschluss nach Aufhebung der Mängel, sofern der Verein dann noch finanziell existiert, dann wieder beantragen und genehmigt bekommen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Leech schrieb:


> Darauf war meine Aussage bezogen, Kolja.
> Wenn überhaupt kriegt man PETA auf dem Ast, dass sie ggf. Ausgaben falsch / unrichtig deklarieren, was dann zu einem zwischenzeitlichen Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit führen würde.
> Es wäre hier Aufgabe der Finanzdirektionen als Vorgesetzte Behörde der Finanzämter sich dieser Kontrolle anzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Das werden sie aber nicht hinbekommen, weil die Struktur dieser Kampagnen-Vereine eine richtige Mittelverwendung gar nicht zulässt. Denn sie unterhalten ja keine Tierschutzprojekte, wie z.B. der NABU, der zahlreiche Biotope anlegt. Sie arbeiten mit einem Hohen Personalaufwand und geben viel Geld für Spendenwerbung aus, weil sie sich anders nicht am Leben erhalten können. 

Hier mal die Zahlen aus 2016, die PETA selber veröffentlicht hat:


1. Abschreibungen----------------------------- 34.648,06
2. Personalkosten ------------------------- 1.948.071,95
3. Info., Ö-arbeit, Spendergewinnung------- 2.393.622,08
4. Juristische Tierrechtsarbeit -------------- 29.500,63
5. Miete, Nebenkosten ----------------------- 193.315,67
6. Reisekosten ------------------------------- 55.402,13
7. Sonstiges ---------------------------------130.409,99
Gewinn/Verlust ideeller Bereich ----------- 4.784.970,51

Alleine die Personal-, Miet.- und Nebenkosten zusammen mit den Reisekosten machen bereits 46% der Ausgaben aus, Wenn nur ein kleiner Teil, also 5% aus dem Punkt 3, der ja auch Spendengewinnung enthält, den Veraltungskosten zuzuschlagen wäre - und davon gehe ich aus - reißt PETA die 50% Marke. Ich glaube kaum, dass sie diesen Anteil verringern können. Im Gegenteil. Ist PETA erst einmal nicht mehr Gemeinnützig, dann gehen die Spendeneinnahmen runter. Die Frage ist, ob sie in gleichem Umfange auch kurzfristig die Kosten ihres Verwaltungsapparates reduzieren können.


----------



## Leech (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das werden sie aber nicht hinbekommen, weil die Struktur dieser Kampagnen-Vereine eine richtige Mittelverwendung gar nicht zulässt. Denn sie unterhalten ja keine Tierschutzprojekte, wie z.B. der NABU, der zahlreiche Biotope anlegt. Sie arbeiten mit einem Hohen Personalaufwand und geben viel Geld für Spendenwerbung aus, weil sie sich anders nicht am Leben erhalten können.
> 
> Hier mal die Zahlen aus 2016, die PETA selber veröffentlicht hat:
> 
> ...




 Gut, ich kenne den Inhalt der Zahlen genauer nicht, also was hinter den reinen Angaben steht. Aber kritisch sieht dies definitiv aus. Darum wäre mein erster Schritt auch, wie ich es schon mal sagte, der Durchgriff nicht im BT sondern ober die zuständigen Finanzdirektionen. An die sollte sich mal jemand wenden, mit der Bitte um genauere Analyse.
Und wie gesagt....ob ein Verein so eine aberkannte Gemeinnützigkeit überlebt, ist eine andere Geschichte....das steht nämlich auf einem anderen Blatt - wobei ich eben nur die theoretische rechtliche Möglichkeit angesprochen hatte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Hier noch einmal, was die FDP-Fraktion im BT fordert:

II. Der Deutsche Bundestag fordert die Bundesregierung auf,
– darauf hinzuwirken, dass Körperschaften, welche gegen geltende Strafgesetze
verstoßen, zu einem Rechtsbruch aufrufen oder einen Rechtsbruch nachträglich
zu rechtfertigen versuchen, grundsätzlich nicht mehr in den Genuss der Steuerbegünstigung
der Gemeinnützigkeit kommen dürfen,
– sich dafür einzusetzen, dass der Vertreter des Bundes in der „Runde Referatsleiter
Abgabenordnung“ auf eine einheitliche Rechtsauslegung hin arbeitet.

(Quelle: https://www.bundestag.de/presse/hib/-/554360)

Jetzt bitte vor Augen führen, dass die Beteiligten der SOKO Tierrecht freigesprochen wurden.

Wie sieht es nun aber aus, wenn z.B. ein Angelverein Schnupperangeln durchführt, von Seiten PETA ein Strafantrag gestellt wird und der Richter tatsächlich zum Ergebnis kommt, es liegt eine Strafbarkeit nach § 17 TierSchG vor. Bekanntermaßen ist man vor Gericht und auf hoher See in Gottes Hand.

Was ist, wenn ein Landesangelverband ein Jugendangeln mit Zeltlager veranstaltet und Jugendliche ohne dem Beisein eines Fischereischeininhabers nachts angeln, womöglich einen Fisch Fangen und diesen nicht ordnungsgemäß töten. Verliert der entsprechende Angelverband jetzt seine Gemeinnützigkeit?


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> 2. Problem: Ein Vereinsangler behandelt den gefangenen Fisch nicht ordnungsgemäß oder der Verein betreibt ein nicht genehmigtes Wettangeln, also in irgendeiner Weise einen Verstoß gegen § 17 Tierschutzgesetz. => Ergebnis: Der Verein verliert seine Gemeinnützigkeit.


Interessanter & nicht unwichtiger Aspekt.

Insbesondere, weil Angelvereine durch die Wettkampf-BMF-Richtlinien eh schon steuerlich ein Hamm Haar hängendes Schwert bezügl. GMN über sich haben.
Brauchen wir ein zweites?


----------



## Georg Baumann (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft, dass der Antrag der Oppositionspartei durchgeht? Die Frage ist daher aus meiner Sicht weniger eine juristische, sondern eine rein politische. Solche Anträge dienen dazu, auf Probleme aufmerksam zu machen, sie zu thematisieren. Das habe ich hier schon mehrfach geschrieben. Der Antrag sendet an die Politiker das Signal, dass da offensichtlich irgendwelche militanten Tierrechtler unterwegs sind, die rechtstreuen Bürgern das Leben schwer machen. Genau deswegen unterstütze ich das. Heute hat der Deutsche Jagdverband via Facebook ebenfalls zur Unterstützung aufgerufen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft, dass der Antrag der Oppositionspartei durchgeht? Die Frage ist daher aus meiner Sicht weniger eine juristische, sondern eine rein politische. Solche Anträge dienen dazu, auf Probleme aufmerksam zu machen, sie zu thematisieren. Das habe ich hier schon mehrfach geschrieben. Der Antrag sendet an die Politiker das Signal, dass da offensichtlich irgendwelche militanten Tierrechtler unterwegs sind, die rechtstreuen Bürgern das Leben schwer machen. Genau deswegen unterstütze ich das. Heute hat der Deutsche Jagdverband via Facebook ebenfalls zur Unterstützung aufgerufen.



Der Antrag hat bessere Chancen, als sonst, da in NRW eine CDU Ministerin u.a. wegen der Umtriebe solcher Organisationen zu Fall gebracht wurde. Außerdem fühlte sich die CDU/CSU immer schon als die Schutzmacht der Bauern. - Dennoch glaube auch ich nicht, dass der Antrag durchgeht, weil er viel zu dünn begründet wurde und sein Ziel auch verfehlt, denn SOKO Tierschutz hat sich nicht strafbar gemacht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Eine dünne Begründung schützt nicht vor Zustimmung, wenn es gut vorbereitet ist und Mehrheiten organisiert sind.  Aus meiner Sicht dient dieser Antrag aber eindeutig dazu, Aufmerksamkeit auf das Thema zu lenken (und natürlich auch zum Eigenmarketing von Hocker/FDP, was ja voll ok ist). Aber warten wir's ab. Ich werde weiter die Trommel rühren. Morgen treffe ich Gero Hocker auf der DAFV-Veranstaltung und hoffe, dass ich Gelegenheit haben werde, ein paar Worte mit ihm zu wechseln.


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Kolja:


> ob z.B. die Plakataktionen mit Pelztieren, die PETA macht in erster Linie dem Vereinszweck Tierschutz dient


Nicht Tierschutz selbst sondern *Förderung* des Tierschutzes, vgl. AO §52 (2) 14.



> Alleine die Personal-, Miet.- und Nebenkosten zusammen mit den  Reisekosten machen bereits 46% der Ausgaben aus, Wenn nur ein kleiner  Teil, also 5% aus dem Punkt 3, der ja auch Spendengewinnung enthält, den  Veraltungskosten zuzuschlagen wäre - und davon gehe ich aus - reißt  PETA die 50% Marke.


Das ist aus den vorhandenen Zahlenmaterial so nicht bestimmbar. Man muss jeden einzelnen Posten kennen. 

Siehe z.B. [2]
"[..] Der Begriff der Verwaltungsausgaben ist gesetzlich nicht definiert.
Nach betriebswirtschaftlichem Verständnis handelt es
sich dabei um *Kosten für Verwaltungsleistungen* und damit um Ausgaben für den Teil der betrieblichen Organisation, der dem eigentlichen Betriebszweck *lediglich mittelbar dient,* indem er die Funktion der betrieblichen Organisation und des betrieblichen Ablaufs gewährleistet. [..]"


"[..] Der Förderung der satzungsgemäßen Zwecke dienen daher die Ausgaben für satzungsmäßige Projekte und Kampagnen *einschließlich* der Zweckbetriebe, das heißt insbesondere sämtliche diesbezügliche Ausgaben für *Material, Personal, Mieten, Abschreibungen* [..]*"*

Ähnlich muss man auch zwischen Kosten für Werbung / Öffentlichkeitsarbeit differenzieren - d.h. Personalkosten können auch zu dem satzungsmäßigen Zweck zugeordnet werden.

Es wurde laut Peta schon mehrfach versucht, deren Gemeinnützigkeit anzuzweifeln. Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass die sich schon längst entspechend gerüstet und aufgestellt haben.

Interessant dazu das Interview mit Haferbeck [3]:
"[..] solche Prüfungen sind doch alle längst gelaufen. Wir haben gerade die  zweite außerordentliche Prüfung des Finanzamtes binnen drei Jahren  hinter uns. Dieser kurze Abstand hat auch damit zu tun, dass die Behörde  ganz gezielt gegen uns aufgebracht wird. [..]"

--

[1] https://dejure.org/gesetze/AO/52.html
[2] Dr. Robert Schütz, Ausgaben für Verwaltung und Spendenwerbung im Gemeinnützigkeitsrecht, 
https://www.esche.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Beitrag_Schuetz.pdf
[3] https://www.gerati.de/2018/05/15/haferbeck-fuer-peta-im-interview/


----------



## Grünknochen (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

So sieht' aus.
Im Übrigen ist das Thema ein alter Hut:
http://www.gerati.de/wp-content/uploads/GutachtenPETA.pdf


 Was zeigt, dass man mit einfachen Parolen nicht wirklich weiterkommt...


 Als allgemeine Info, wobei der letzte Absatz wichtig ist:
http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/gemei...mter-ueber.862.de.html?dram:article_id=413768


Entscheidend ist der Ausgang des Attac Verfahrens vor dem BFH. Mit der dort zu entscheidenden Problematik ist das PETA Thema unmittelbar verbunden. Also wird man sich der Sache erst dann annehmen, wenn die Rechtslage seriös geklärt ist.


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3bvcARTAoY

Immer mehr Videos und co. tauchen seit tagen auf......

|wavey:


----------



## Bengel 01 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Auch Heute eine Email an unseren Bundestagsabgeordneten abgesendet!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Der Gero und der Matze machen sich mit der Aktion so lächerlich, nix handfestes nur Parolen da kommt man nicht weit mit (_Mod: Gelöscht: Keine Politik, außer sie betrifft direkt das Angeln)_ außer poltern nix gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Der Gero und der Matze machen sich mit der Aktion so lächerlich, nix handfestes nur Parolen da kommt man nicht weit mit..._(Mod: gelöscht, s.o.)_-außer poltern nix gebacken bekommen.



Erzähl doch nicht solchen Quatsch. Die bewegen mehr als die Luschen in den Verbänden in den vergangenen Jahren. Es muss nur genug Druck entstehen, zusätzlich der eine oder andere Artikel in der BILD und schon werden Leute in verantwortlichen Positionen unruhig.

_Mod: Gelöscht. Bitte Forenregeln beachten. Politik nur, wenn's DIREKT das Angeln betrifft. Danke. _


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erzähl doch nicht solchen Quatsch. Die bewegen mehr als die Luschen in den Verbänden in den vergangenen Jahren. Es muss nur genug Druck entstehen, zusätzlich der eine oder andere Artikel in der BILD und schon werden Leute in verantwortlichen Positionen unruhig.
> 
> _Mod: Gelöscht. Bitte Forenregeln beachten. Politik nur, wenn's DIREKT das Angeln betrifft. Danke. _



|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergrisorry mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein....finde es aber gut wenn Leute heutzutage noch Tagträume haben...#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ... nix handfestes nur Parolen ...


Sagte er und schwang seine Parole.
Was die beiden da machen ist nicht optimal durchdacht. Aber es endlich Mal ein Schritt, der gegangen wird um aufzuzeigen, dass es so nicht weiter geht. Und passend dazu werden viele Angler mobilisiert und bilden endlich Mal so etwas wie eine Einheit. Zu mindestens ein großer Teil davon.


Aber Mal im ernst: Gibt es irgendwo etwas vergleichbares, dass wirklich optimal durchdacht ist? Gibt es eine bessere Alternative? Gibt es überhaupt eine Alternative?

Ich meine, wir können weiterhin alles und jeden kritisieren und die Heulboje aktivieren. Oder aber wir lassen die Jungs man machen oder beteiligen uns gar. 

Ich bin kein Fan von der Umsetzung. Sowohl Kolja als auch Thomas haben gut die Gefahren dieser Idee aufgezeigt. Aber zuschauen und mich ärgern, wie es soweit kommen kann, darauf habe ich auch kein Bock. Dann lieber so den ersten Schritt gehen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Sagte er und schwang seine Parole.
> Was die beiden da machen ist nicht optimal durchdacht. Aber es endlich Mal ein Schritt, der gegangen wird um aufzuzeigen, dass es so nicht weiter geht. Und passend dazu werden viele Angler mobilisiert und bilden endlich Mal so etwas wie eine Einheit. Zu mindestens ein großer Teil davon.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man es macht, sollte man es richtig machen, vor allem wenn man damit so "öffentlich heraus kommt" und überall Tamtam mit macht-denn so wie sie es jetzt machen wird es zur Lachnummer und das wars, dies schadet mehr als das es hilft.

Da hilft es auch nix das dort ein Politiker direkt mit im Boot sitzt, dem kann es egal sein, der bekommt seine Kohle trotzdem, egal was danach passiert...
Das nach dem Fehlschlag aber quasi Narrenfreiheit herrscht und die Angler noch mehr zum Abschuss frei gegeben sind schein niemanden zu interessieren.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wenn man es macht, sollte man es richtig machen


Schaue dich in der Angelszene um.
Was glaubst du, gibt es dort ein "richtig machen"? 

Das wird es innerhalb der Deutschen Anglerschaft niemals geben, denn es wird immer Leute geben, die etwas zu meckern, empören oder kritisieren haben. Für jeden Angler ist etwas anderes "richtig". Also liegt richtig im Auge des Betrachters und wir kommen nie zu einem Standpunkt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Schaue dich in der Angelszene um.
> Was glaubst du, gibt es dort ein "richtig machen"?
> 
> Das wird es innerhalb der Deutschen Anglerschaft niemals geben, denn es wird immer Leute geben, die etwas zu meckern, empören oder kritisieren haben. Für jeden Angler ist etwas anderes "richtig". Also liegt richtig im Auge des Betrachters und wir kommen nie zu einem Standpunkt.



Falsch, Richtig in diesem Fall ist es so zu tun das die Sache nicht direkt abgeschmettert werden kann, wegen banaler Vorgehensfehler, was hat das mit dem einzelnen Angler zu tun? NIX.

Schaue dir doch als Beispiel an was Anglerdemo alles abgewägt, unternommen, eingeholt und was weiß ich nicht hat um am Ende zu sagen ja wohl jetzt können wir ruhigen Gewissens gegen an gehen. 
Da steckt Organisation dahinter....

Bei den beiden _(Mod: gelöscht, Nettiquette beachten)_ ist es einfach Ideologie und die gleiche Meinung zum gleichen Thema und das wars....


----------



## Grünknochen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Sehr krass ausgedrückt. Jedenfalls sind die beiden Hauptakteure extrem leicht angreifbar. Zu bestimmten Themen, die über das Angeln hinausgehen, haben sie sich z.T. reichlich geoutet. 



Aber sei's drum: Jeder möge sich so engagieren, wie er es für richtig hält. Ich will keinen davon abhalten, die hier besprochenen Aktionen zu unterstützen. 



Im Übrigen ist es immer wieder nett, wenn man die Verwandtschaft im Bundestag sitzen hat. Backstage Infos aus erster Hand...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Sehr krass ausgedrückt. Jedenfalls sind die beiden Hauptakteure extrem leicht angreifbar. Zu bestimmten Themen, die über das Angeln hinausgehen, haben sie sich z.T. reichlich geoutet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was zu tun ist immer gut, sich über die möglichen Konsequenzen im klaren sein aber noch viel wichtiger...|uhoh:


----------



## Grünknochen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was zu tun ist immer gut, sich über die möglichen Konsequenzen im klaren sein aber noch viel wichtiger...|uhoh:




So ist es.


----------



## Bahrenfelder_Jung (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

So, mal kurz den Auszug aus einer Antwort die ich bekommen habe seitens eines Abgeordneten (SPD) aus Hamburg: 



[FONT=&quot]





> Vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben zur Möglichkeit des Entzugs der Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA.[/FONT]





> [FONT=&quot]Die  rund eine Million in verschiedenen Verbänden oder auch gar nicht  organisierten Angler in Deutschland leisten eine wichtigen Beitrag  zu Hege und Pflege von Flora und Fauna und behandeln die Fische in der  Regel im Sinne der in der Fischereiprüfung erworbenen Kenntnisse. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Wir schätzen das Engagement der Angler und verstehen, dass Sie sich durch provokative Aktionen diskriminiert fühlen.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Wir  wollen, dass Angeln in Deutschland auch in Zukunft stattfinden kann und  stehen deshalb ständig in Kontakt mit den Anglerverbänden.[/FONT]
> 
> ...


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

Soviel dazu... 

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## smithie (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Rot ist das neue Grün...


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Und allein für solche Aussagen hat sich die Aktion von Hocker schon gelohnt. Das kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen: Es geht nicht primär darum, dass der Antrag angenommen wird. Es geht darum, dass sich die Politiker mit den Machenschaften der militanten Tierrechtler auseinandersetzen. Die Aussagen der SPD kann man anhand von Beispielen hervorragend widerlegen. Der Peta geht es eben NICHT darum, Missstände aufzudecken. Die wollen JEGLICHE TIERNUTZUNG KOMPLETT VERBIETEN. Das geht so weit, dass Blindenhunde verboten werden sollen, Reiten (Ausbeutung des Tieres) ebenfalls und auch Bienenstöcke sind brutale Ausnutzung (Massentierhaltung). Und genau diese Debatte wird durch den Antrag angeschoben. Genauso wird Politik gemacht.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Natürlich hat PETA die von Dir genannten Ziele. Selbstverständlich geht es darum, jede Art der Nutzung von Tieren zu verbannen.
Die Frage ist aber, ist dieses Ziel illegitim.


Die Frage ist - so leid es mir tut - eindeutig mit NEIN zu beantworten. Dh man kommt mit dieser Erkenntnis im Hinblick auf die Frage der Gemeinnützigkeit wirklich nicht einen Millimeter weiter.


Gute Politik? Schaun mer mal... Im übrigen wird hier nichts angeschoben. Das Thema war schon mehrfach auf dem Tisch der Politik. Im Maximum also PETA reloaded.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die wollen JEGLICHE TIERNUTZUNG KOMPLETT VERBIETEN. Das geht so weit, dass Blindenhunde verboten werden sollen, Reiten (Ausbeutung des Tieres) ebenfalls und auch Bienenstöcke sind brutale Ausnutzung (Massentierhaltung). Und genau diese Debatte wird durch den Antrag angeschoben. Genauso wird Politik gemacht.




Dennoch bleibt richtig stehen:
"[FONT=&quot]Die Anerkennung  der Gemeinnützigkeit darf aber nicht von Geschmacksfragen oder  Weltanschauungen abhängen. [/FONT] 			 		 	 	 "[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Und allein für solche Aussagen hat sich die Aktion von Hocker schon gelohnt. Das kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen: Es geht nicht primär darum, dass der Antrag angenommen wird. Es geht darum, dass sich die Politiker mit den Machenschaften der militanten Tierrechtler auseinandersetzen. Die Aussagen der SPD kann man anhand von Beispielen hervorragend widerlegen. Der Peta geht es eben NICHT darum, Missstände aufzudecken. Die wollen JEGLICHE TIERNUTZUNG KOMPLETT VERBIETEN. Das geht so weit, dass Blindenhunde verboten werden sollen, Reiten (Ausbeutung des Tieres) ebenfalls und auch Bienenstöcke sind brutale Ausnutzung (Massentierhaltung). Und genau diese Debatte wird durch den Antrag angeschoben. Genauso wird Politik gemacht.



Reichlich viel Optimismus. Ich sehe eher Probleme, wenn die Gemeinnützigkeit von dem strafbaren Verhalten einzelner Mitglieder abhängig gemacht wird. Damit würde man PETA ein machtvolles Instrument in die Hand geben.


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Wie schon die tage erwähnt,Angeln und Jagd sind vom TSG auszunehmen/raus/not nader .......

So wie in anderen Ländern das auch gemacht wurde,alles andere bringt uns auf lange Sicht nicht weiter.


#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie schon die tage erwähnt,Angeln und Jagd sind vom TSG auszunehmen/raus/not nader .......
> 
> So wie in anderen Ländern das auch gemacht wurde,alles andere bringt uns auf lange Sicht nicht weiter.
> 
> ...



Faktisch sind sie durch das BJagdG und die LFischG raus aus dem TSG, zumindest so lange, bis man dem Fisch habhaft geworden ist. Danach halte ich es für sinnvoll, dass man sich wieder an dem Maßstab des TSG orientiert. Für die Tötung gilt die TierSchlV. Dies halte ich durchaus für sinnvoll. Hätte man das Angeln aus der TierSchlV herausgenommen, so wie es die EU vorgesehen, die Bundesregierung aber absichtlich nicht gemacht hat, hätte man die Tötungsvorschriften in die LFischG übernehmen müssen.

Es ist immer so ein Schlagwort, dass die Angelei aus dem TSG raus soll. Letztlich ist das aber schon längst umgesetzt. Der einzige Streitpunkt in diesem Zusammenhang ist, ob man sich auf die LFischG berufen kann, wenn man keinerlei Entnahmeabsicht hat. Hierzu hat aber Grünknochen schon oft geschrieben, dass dies letztlich nicht justiziabel ist, solange der Angler nicht so dumm ist und sich selber ans Messer liefert. Ich wüsste nicht, was man nun mehr erreichen könnte, wenn das Angeln explizit aus dem TSG ausgeschlossen würde.

Viel Verwirrung herrscht unter den Anglern auch deshalb, weil immer wieder Urteile von VerwG zitiert werden. In diesen Urteilen geht es aber nie um den einzelnen Angler, der sich möglicher Weise was hat zuschulden kommen lassen. Hier geht es immer nur um die veterinäramtliche Erlaubnis öffentliche Fischteiche betreiben zu dürfen. Diese Ausgangssituation kann man nicht 1 : 1 auf die Handlungen des einzelnen Anglers übertragen. Hier spielen noch ganz andere Dinge hinein, wie Attraktions-Besatz, Besatz "vor die Füße des Anglers" usw.


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Was man erreicht...keine Anzeigen mehr die sich auf das TSG berufen.Warum ist De.das einzige Land wo man so gegen Angler und co. schießen kann?

Warum gibt es diese Anzeigen zb. nicht in UK NL DK FR......? Weil man da nicht so kann wie man hier kann.


#h


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Aber wie Kolja aus meiner Sicht richtig darlegt: Dann müsste es im z. B. im Fischereigesetz stehen. Die Anzeigen kämen also sowieso. Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass dann beim Umgang/Töten von Wirbeltieren komplette Narrenfreiheit bestünde?


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Nein Narrenfreiheit nicht...aber ihr könnt ja mal bei Nachbarlandsverbänden nachfragen warum die keine solche sorgen mit Gegnern haben wie wir.

Oder ihr fragt mal unsere Jungs und Damen warum sie ihre Veranstaltungen alle im Ausland usw abhalten.

Oder besser noch Steffen Q. der kann euch da bestimmt zu sagen warum man nur noch ins Ausland fährt........ 

Bin auch schon wieder raus hier,sonst klingelt gleich wieder das tele oder mails kommen.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



gründler schrieb:


> Was man erreicht...keine Anzeigen mehr die sich auf das TSG berufen.Warum ist De.das einzige Land wo man so gegen Angler und co. schießen kann?
> 
> Warum gibt es diese Anzeigen zb. nicht in UK NL DK FR......? Weil man da nicht so kann wie man hier kann.
> #h



Zum einen haben in den anderen Ländern die Tierrechtler/ Schützer nicht so einen starken Rückhalt in der Gesellschaft, wie in Deutschland. Diese Form des Menschen verachtenden Tierschutzes geht im übrigen auf die Nazis zurück.

http://www.spiegel.de/einestages/nazis-und-tierschutz-a-947808.html

Das man das mutmaßliche Leid von Tieren beim Zurücksetzen oder Schlachten minimiert halte ich für moralisch richtig. Dies ist aber meine ganz persönliche Einstellung. Sie dürfte aber in Deutschland mehrheitsfähig sein. Naturrechtlich gesehen, gibt es allerdings keinen Grund Tiere moralisch zu behandeln. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein altruistisches Zugeständnis des Menschen. Dies wurde im TierSchG, in den LFischG, in der TierSchlV, aber auch im BJagdG in Gesetz gegossen. Dies, weil der Gesetzgeber es so wollte. Wäre es also nicht in dem einen Gesetz geregelt, dann würde der Gesetzgeber es eben in einem anderen Gesetz regeln, wie Georg schon schrieb. 

Anzeigen sind zudem die eine Sache. Fragen wir doch mal danach, wie viele Verurteilungen dabei herausgekommen sind. Da fällt mir der Karpfenangler ein, der 5 Minuten für sein Foto brauchte oder der Fall Augentaler, der dann letztlich eingestellt wurde. Dies sind keine Fälle, in denen der Angler einen Fisch fängt und zügig zurücksetzt. Dazu habe ich bislang noch kein Urteil gelesen. Ich weiß manchmal nicht, was die hardcore C & Rler wollen. Es ist doch in Deutschland nahezu alles möglich.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



gründler schrieb:


> Nein Narrenfreiheit nicht...aber ihr könnt ja mal bei Nachbarlandsverbänden nachfragen warum die keine solche sorgen mit Gegnern haben wie wir.
> 
> Oder ihr fragt mal unsere Jungs und Damen warum sie ihre Veranstaltungen alle im Ausland usw abhalten.
> 
> ...



Das Wettangelverbot ging alleine auf den Monitor-Bericht zurück. Hier hat der damalige VDSF völlig versagt. Das dürfte unstreitig sein. Das Rad der Geschichte lässt sich aber nun einmal nicht so einfach zurückdrehen. Ernsthafte Probleme durch PETA und Konsorten sehe ich nicht. Ich sehe das Angeln in Deutschland eher von Verbandsseite aus bedroht.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Kolja,
genau deshalb hab ich keinen Bock auf Show Veranstaltungen, die bei genauerem Betrachten mit dem eigentlichen Problem wirklich rein gar nichts zu tun haben.
Das eigentliche Problem ist die Rechtslage, insbesondere auch die in den jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetzen. Die werden ganz bestimmt nicht pro Angler geändert, wenn dank Öko Gero, er ist Ökonom, PETA die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wird ( was - meine Prognose - nicht passieren wird). Good for the show, maybe auch für die Kreuzchen bei der nächsten Wahl. So geht Politik...


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Wettangelverbot ging alleine auf den Monitor-Bericht zurück. Hier hat der damalige VDSF völlig versagt. Das dürfte unstreitig sein. Das Rad der Geschichte lässt sich aber nun einmal nicht so einfach zurückdrehen. Ernsthafte Probleme durch PETA und Konsorten sehe ich nicht. Ich sehe das Angeln in Deutschland eher von Verbandsseite aus bedroht.



Kurz noch,stell mal Kontakt zum Ex Mod Ralle her (thomas kann dir da auch helfen) und frag wie das damals wirklich am Drehtag gewesen ist,er war live dabei.

Verbockt!........könnte man evtl.so nennen ^^  

Verkauft und Verraten hört sich aber besser an.....

Ich weiß das es damals bis zum Abpfiff keine toten fische in keinen der Setzkescher gab...wie die toten nun trotzdem ins Tv gekommen sind wissen wohl nur die Spatzen vom Dach.....

#
Ps: Auch mehrfaches Anfragen von verschiedenen Personen beim ZDF diesen Bericht zu bekommen,scheiterten...... warum wissen auch nur die Spatzen......
#h


----------



## Ørret (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Bahrenfelder_Jung schrieb:


> So, mal kurz den Auszug aus einer Antwort die ich bekommen habe seitens eines Abgeordneten (SPD) aus Hamburg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den gleichen Text hab ich heute von meiner SPD Abgeordneten aus NDS bekommen....
Es scheinen da ja doch einige Mails eingegangen zu sein wenns schon eine Standardantwort verschickt wird.


----------



## Angelfischerei (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Auch mehrfaches Anfragen von verschiedenen Personen beim ZDF diesen Bericht zu bekommen,scheiterten...... warum wissen auch nur die Spatzen......
> #h



Den Monitor-Bericht kannst Du beim ZDF kostenpflichtig bestellen, kein Problem.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Ørret schrieb:


> Den gleichen Text hab ich heute von meiner SPD Abgeordneten aus NDS bekommen....
> Es scheinen da ja doch einige Mails eingegangen zu sein wenns schon eine Standardantwort verschickt wird.



Bringt eh nichts. Am Text erkennt man schon, dass die keine Ahnung haben und sich damit wohl auch nicht richtig beschäftigt haben...sonst würde da nicht so ein Stuss bei rum kommen. Traurig nur, dass solche Leute überhaupt das Recht haben abzustimmen.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Halbwegs OT:



D1985 schrieb:


> Traurig nur, dass solche Leute überhaupt das Recht haben abzustimmen.


 Habe beruflich immer wieder mal mit Abgeordneten zu tun, meist aus dem Land, gelegentlich aber auch Bund. 

Die mangelnde Sachkenntnis ist absolut erschreckend!!!
Selbst bei denen, die für das jeweilige Fachgebiet zuständig sind.
Ein altbekanntes, immer wieder erheiterndes Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLLfUIm4sWs
Und da ging es um was ganz anderes, als die Pillepalle-Hocker-Nummer.

Aber der einzelne Abgeordnete hat sowieso nichts zu melden, die Richtung & wie abzustimmen ist, gibt die Fraktionsspitze vor. I.d.R. auf Ansage der Parteiführung.
Beispiele, wo das nicht so ist, kommen doch regelmässig als große Dramen in die Nachrichten.
Alle sonstigen Debatten im Plenum sind reines Schaulaufen, da wird doch nicht wirklich über die Sache diskutiert, so dass ein Meinungsumschwung käme.
Wir haben real eine Parteien-Demokratie, keine parlamentarische.

Und wohlgemerkt, hier geht es um den heiligen "Tierschutz", die Worthülse reicht um Standpunkte in Beton zu gießen, wenn ein paar doofe Anglers was zu meckern haben.

Zurück zum Thema...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Halbwegs OT:
> 
> 
> Habe beruflich immer wieder mal mit Abgeordneten zu tun, meist aus dem Land, gelegentlich aber auch Bund.
> ...



Ich finde das höchst problematisch. Immerhin kann man sich nur eine Meinung bilden, wenn man von der Materie auch Ahnung hat....ansonsten hat man eigentlich kein Recht auf eine Meinung (auch wenn sich das blöd anhört). Zudem hat das ja auch Auswirkungen die jeweiligen Entscheidungen. Normal müsste man die Leute auf ihre Tauglichkeit prüfen bei Abstimmungen (Wunschdenken ja)


----------



## MarcinD (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Bei mir hat einer von zweien geantwortet bzw. antworten lassen.


vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.  Wir sind uns der gesellschaftlichen Bereicherung durch die weitreichende Vereinsstruktur in Deutschland bewusst. Zu diesen Vereinen gehört grundsätzlich auch der eingetragene Verein People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA). Durch bestimmte Regelungen im Steuerrecht ist es Vereinen möglich, leichteren Zugang zu öffentlichen Geldern etc. zu erlangen. Dies soll die gesellschaftliche Wertschätzung für die Vereinstätigkeit zum Ausdruck bringen. Repräsentanten und Aktivisten des Vereins PETA treten seit einiger Zeit jedoch mehr als fragwürdig öffentlich in Erscheinung und relativieren beispielsweise Stalleinbrüche und bedienen sich ebenso kontroverser Werbekampagnen.  Der FDP-Bundestagsabgeordnete Dr. Gero Hocker hat, vor dem Hintergrund dieser Ereignisse, mit weiteren FDP-Abgeordneten und unterstützt durch die gesamte Fraktion der Freien Demokraten einen entsprechenden Antrag, auf welchen Sie Bezug nehmen (BT-Drs. 19/1985), in den Deutschen Bundestag eingebracht. Herr Schäffler wird diesen Antrag unterstützen, damit Vereine (auch fernab von PETA) die gegen Strafgesetze verstoßen, zu solchen Verstößen aufrufen oder Verstöße relativieren, nicht in den Genuss etwaiger Steuerbegünstigungen kommen.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Welche Partei hat da geantwortet?


----------



## MarcinD (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



smithie schrieb:


> Welche Partei hat da geantwortet?




FDP natürlich :q


SPD steht noch aus.


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



MarcinD schrieb:


> FDP natürlich :q
> 
> 
> SPD steht noch aus.


:q


@SPD kannst Du Dir ja die Antwort ein paar Posts weiter oben kopieren und Dir selbst eine E-Mail damit schicken.......


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Gleiches gilt für die FDP. Standardantwort siehe oben.
Interessant fänd ich auch ne Reaktion der gauländischen Vogelschisspartei...


----------



## Warti (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Na GK, steht der Schaum noch vorm Mund?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

In Thüringen hat das Ministerium für Infrastruktur und Landwirtschaft eine Mail an alle entsprechenden Vereine/Verbände schicken lassen (auch an meinen AV), in der nach Zwischenfällen seit 2010 durch militante Tierschützer gefragt wird...
Laut Aussage werden die gesammelten Daten dann ans Innenministerium weitergeleitet.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Thüringen ist interessant. Wer ist da eigentlich MP und welche Koalition stellt die Regierung?


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Bodo Ramelow, Die Linke


----------



## Grünknochen (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Koalition rot-rot-grün...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Was ist eigentlich aus dieser Abstimmung geworden? Wurde das hier diskutiert?


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Das war ja keine Abstimmung, sondern eine erste Lesung, wenn ich's noch richtig im Kopf hab.
Und bei rum kommt sowieso nix, zumindest nicht per Beschluss.
Diskussion:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=339434 

Neueste Meldung: https://www.merkur.de/wirtschaft/kl...echtsorganisation-peta-scharf-zr-9989963.html


----------



## Flymen (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Ich habe gestern eine Mail vom Abgeordneten der CDU bekommen:

"
Lieber Herr,

für Ihre Zeilen vom 23.05.18 danke ich Ihnen. Im Mittelpunkt stehen militante Tierrechtsorganisationen und deren Aktionen gegen Angler. Am Ende geht es um NGOs, die unter dem Mantel der Gemeinnützigkeit agieren, ohne tatsächlich gemeinnützig zu sein. Sie bitten deshalb um Unterstützung für einen Antrag der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion. 

Neben Ihrer E-Mail erreichten mich gleichlautende Emails von anderen Anglern. Sie haben deshalb bestimmt Verständnis dafür, dass ich Ihnen allen auch gleichlautend antworte. (Hintergrund ist offenkundig eine Aktion des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes e.V. unter Leitung seiner Präsidentin Dr. Christel Happach Kasan.) 
Wir freuen uns, dass die FDP-Bundestagsfraktion dieses so wichtige Thema nun auch aufgreift. Wir verfolgen in der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion, auch ich persönlich, dieses Thema bereits seit längerem. Wir freuen uns, endlich Mitstreiter zu finden. Denn Handeln tut bitter Not.
Sie erfahren dies als Angler selbst am eigenen Leib. In Ihrer E-Mail beschreiben Sie ja, wie Sie von Organisationen wie PETA als Tierquäler diffamiert werden. Es ist nichts anderes als eine Verleumdung. Denn Sie und ich wissen, dass Angeln entsprechend der guten Praxis mit einem nichts zu tun hat - Tierquälerei. im Gegenteil: Angler sind Naturschützer. Sie hegen und pflegen Gewässer. Viele Teiche und gerade kleine Seen wären ohne die Hilfe der Angler längst verlandet oder umgekippt. Leblose Tümpel statt blühender Lebensräume. Angler leisten einen aktiven Beitrag zum Artenschutz. Mit dem Fisch des Jahres wird auf bedrohte Arten hingewiesen und aktiv für den Schutz unserer Gewässer geworben. Mit Aussatzaktionen sichern Angler nicht nur ihren eigenen Fang, sondern auch die Artenvielfalt. 
Darüber hinaus ist es die Jugendarbeit, die mich immer wieder beeindruckt, wenn ich mit Anglervereinen zu tun habe. Denn der Angelschein ist mehr als die Erlaubnis zum Fischen. Jungen Menschen, die eine Fischerprüfung ablegen, wird Wissen vermittelt, das heute leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist. Denn es geht weit über die Technik des Angelns hinaus. Man lernt nicht nur einen Fisch zu fangen und möglichst schmerzfrei und schnell zu töten. Nein, es wird auch Wissen über die Gewässer und den Lebensraum in ihnen vermittelt. Verständnis für und am Ende auch Liebe zur Natur sind ein elementarer Bestandteil der Jugendarbeit der Vereine vor Ort, dafür gebührt Ihnen nicht der Hass der vorgeblichen Tierrechtler, sondern Dank und Anerkennung. 
Dies alles interessiert Tierrechtler nicht. Ich möchte dies am Beispiel von PETA deutlich machen. Trauriger Höhepunkt ist die Kampagne von PETA mit einer „Abschussliste“ gegen drei Landwirtschaftsministerinnen der CDU vor einigen Wochen. 
Für uns als CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion ist klar: Tierrechtsaktivisten wie die von PETA treten Menschrechte mit den Füßen. Wie mit ihrem Post „Tierqualprofiteure raus aus der Politik“ blasen sie zur Jagd - auf Angler, auf Politiker/innen, auf Jäger, auf Landwirte, auf Tierhalter. Aber der Zweck heiligt nicht alle Mittel. PETAs Hetztiraden, die persönlichen Diffamierungen sind nur eines - widerlich. PETA kennt keine Grenzen in der gesellschaftlichen und politischen Auseinandersetzung. Es geht erkennbar nicht um Tierwohl, sondern um den Knalleffekt für die eigenen Anhänger und Spender. PETAs Aufrufe zur Selbstjustiz haben rein gar nichts mit Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun – im Gegenteil. Hetze, egal gegen wen, darf nicht steuerlich begünstigt werden. 
In der Sache sind wir also einig. Leider hilft insoweit aber der Antrag der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion nicht weiter. Denn dieser befasst sich mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit: Straftaten und Gemeinnützigkeit schließen sich aus. Dies ist heute schon geltende Rechtslage. Es gibt aber tatsächlich ein Problem, das in dem Antrag nicht angesprochen wird: zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit müssen Straftaten durch ihre Organe/Vorstände etc. in deren Funktion für den Verein erfolgen. Allein die Verübung von Straftaten durch Mitglieder, ohne dass diese dem Verein konkret zugerechnet werden können, kann nicht zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit führen. 
Aus Sicht der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion benötigen wir daher insgesamt einen breiteren Antritt in Sachen Gemeinnützigkeit. Denn wir müssen unterscheiden: Die mit der Gemeinnützigkeit verbundenen steuerlichen Vorteile sind für eingetragene Vereine existentiell. Und von den 700.000 arbeitet der absolute Löwenanteil hervorragend. Gerade für uns auf dem Land ist deren Einsatz nicht wegzudenken. 
Aber es gibt eben auch die schwarzen Schafe, die Hybridorganisationen, die Abmahnvereine, die militanten Spendenmaschinerien. Diese sind aus unserer Sicht eines - nicht gemeinnützig. Wir müssen einen Mechanismus finden, deren Arbeit besser als bisher zu überprüfen. Denn diese haben eines nicht verdient - die Unterstützung der Steuerzahler. 
Derzeit erarbeiten wir mit Steuer-, Finanz- und Verfassungsrechtlern ein Konzept, wie die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt werden kann. Dieses muss komplexer sein als es der FDP-Antrag ist. Für diesen gilt: wirklich gut gemeint, aber leider nicht gut gemacht. Aber ich halte Sie gerne über unsere Aktivitäten auf dem Laufenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Flymen schrieb:


> Neben Ihrer E-Mail erreichten mich gleichlautende Emails von anderen Anglern. Sie haben deshalb bestimmt Verständnis dafür, dass ich Ihnen allen auch gleichlautend antworte. (*Hintergrund ist offenkundig eine Aktion des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes e.V. unter Leitung seiner Präsidentin Dr. Christel Happach Kasan*.)



Moin Moin, stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch, aber ging die Aktion nicht von Hocker und seiner FDP aus? Oder wieweit war der DAFV an dieser "Aktion" primär beteiligt? |kopfkrat


----------



## phirania (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Nun denn irgendeiner muß ja den Ruhm einstreichen......:q:q:q


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Wir haben hier übers AB zur Unterstützung aufgerufen, Matze hat es getan und bestimmt noch einige andere. Auch der DAFV? Weiß da jemand genaueres?


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Beim Bundesverband habe ich auf die Schnelle nur DIESEN Artikel gefunden.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Auch der DAFV? Weiß da jemand genaueres?


 Nein.
Aber gelesen hab ich nirgends was.
Würden die auch nicht machen, so einen Aufruf, 
weil sie aus ihrem Selbstverständnis heraus zuständig sind und alles im Griff haben.

Siehe die alte Geschichte: 
Weser-Ems, Natura-Angeleinschränkungen, die Petition eines Anglers, 
der nur unterstützen wollte und massiv vom Verband unter Druck gesetzt wurde, damit er sich 'raus hält aus Dingen, für die er nicht zuständig ist'.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Die Retourkutsche:
http://www.new-facts.eu/peta-stellt...erein-memmingen-e-v-ist-betroffen-282393.html
Für diese erwartbare Konsequenz wurde man hier aber von den Hocker-Jubelpersern gesteinigt.


Da kommt sicherlich noch einiges mehr in der Richtung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Als ob das nicht auch so passiert wäre......


----------



## smithie (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Hat es irgendeine rechtliche Relevanz, wenn ich als XY zum Finanzamt gehe und eine Überprüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Vereins beantrage?


----------



## Flussangler_58 (19. Juli 2018)

*PETA stellt Antrag auf Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei 11 Fischereivereinen*

https://www.peta.de/verstoss-gegen-das-tierschutz-und-steuergesetz


----------



## Wiederanfänger (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Moin zusammen,

auf deren Webseite ist zu lesen, dass dort 69 Menschen u.a. den Fa. 5 Millionen Anglern das Leben schwer machen.
https://www.peta.de/transparenz

Mir fehlt hier jede Verhältnismäßigkeit.

Bevor ich in Deutschland noch vor einen „ unabhängigen und neutralen Gericht“ verliere, lasse ich das Angeln hier einfach sein.

Die Nachbarländer sind wesentlich schlauer.

Da darf man noch als Mensch leben.

Hier wird es immer unerträglicher, was die Einschränkungen der persönlichen Freiheiten angeht.

Hoffentlich dreht sich der Wind in eine bessere Richtung.
Ist allerhöchste Zeit.

Petri Heil, falls ihr noch Angeln geht 

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Als ob das nicht auch so passiert wäre......



Naja, der zeitliche Zusammenhang in Bezug auf die Gemeinnützigkeit spricht doch eine deutliche Sprache! Da kann man zwar die Augen vor verschliessen, helfen wird es jedoch nicht. Ich habe damals gesagt, dass das eine Werbegag ist und nicht mehr und daraus eher Gefahren für Angler von aus gehen, als dass es PETA gefährlich wird. Ja, so ist es gekommen. Fakt ist, dass die zuständigen Finanzbehörden das verfolgen müssen!



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Petri Heil, falls ihr noch Angeln geht



Danke, natürlich gehe ich noch angeln und poste sogar Fangbilder... Irgendwann wird auch der letzte verstehen, warum ich so viel Zeit opfere und für unser Hobby kämpfe. Denn ansonsten werde ich - und viele andere auch - Dir in wenigen Jahren zustimmen und im Ausland angeln müssen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, der zeitliche Zusammenhang in Bezug auf die Gemeinnützigkeit spricht doch eine deutliche Sprache! Da kann man zwar die Augen vor verschliessen, helfen wird es jedoch nicht. Ich habe damals gesagt, dass das eine Werbegag ist und nicht mehr und daraus eher Gefahren für Angler von aus gehen, als dass es PETA gefährlich wird. Ja, so ist es gekommen. Fakt ist, dass die zuständigen Finanzbehörden das verfolgen müssen!



Trotzdem wird dieser Masterplan bei Peta schon lange in der Schublade gelegen haben. Man will jetzt Säbel rasseln. Das ist doch nichts neues. Eine prominenter Angler wird sofort bezichtigt und genauso wird ein FDP Politiker als Plattform genommen.

Da Peta schon einmal der Gemeinnützigkeit willen am Pranger stand, war doch auch klar, das ne Retourkutsche kommt. Da muss sich keiner Rühmen, das Erkannt zu haben, was zwangsläufig eh schon auf dem Zettel stand.

Das Thema wurde ja auch nicht direkt mit Anglern aufgerollt, aber als solches natürlich Instrumentalisiert (Matze Koch). Aber was solls?

Lieber 5 Niederlagen, als ewiger Stillstand. Ich sehe jede Art von Gegenwehr als Hilfreich. Klar lässt man selbst auch Federn, gehe ich aber mit diesem Denken an irgendeine Art und Weise ran, um meine Weste weiß zu halten, folgt am Ende Nichts. Und genau dieses Problem haben wir. Wie windige Aale um alles herumwinden, aber bloss nicht selbst aktiv werden. 

Es gilt jetzt diesen Vereinen Solidarität zu erteilen, nicht auf Gero oder MK reinzukloppen.

Denn wenn das passiert, haben wir verloren, dann hat Peta gewonnen, das ist deren Masche. Aber ich höre schon die Propheten vom Berg brüllen, was sie alles wieder besser gewusst haben. Man sollte seinen Hügel auch mal verlassen und den Spaten in die Hand nehmen. Selbstredend meine ich aber nicht dich, du bist das Vorbild der letzten Jahre. (nicht das hier wieder jemand ne Legende stricken will, das ich Anglerdemo angreife)


----------



## smithie (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gilt jetzt diesen Vereinen Solidarität zu erteilen, nicht auf Gero oder MK reinzukloppen


Nicht reinkloppen - aber die könnten diese Fälle, in denen von P.etra Anträge an die FA gestellt wurden, aufgreifen und (zumindest Gero) politisch am Ball bleiben.


Angezettelt haben sie es nunmal.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



smithie schrieb:


> Nicht reinkloppen - aber die könnten diese Fälle, in denen von P.etra Anträge an die FA gestellt wurden, aufgreifen und (zumindest Gero) politisch am Ball bleiben.
> 
> 
> Angezettelt haben sie es nunmal.



Angezettelt?

Ich würde das mal ne Aktion vorwärts nennen. Sonst heisst es doch auch, das alle Stillstand leben? Ich kann nicht erwarten, ein heißes Schwert zu schwingen, ohne mir die Finger zu verbrennen.

Ich würde begrüßen wenn Gero da jetzt ebenso zwischenfunkt und das ganze richtig Aufbaut. Wir können das auch für uns verwenden oder.....

Man beginnt wieder mit Grabenkämpfen und dichtet vom Elfenbeinturm seine Lieder und beschallt das Land. Man muss auch mal aus der Opferrolle raus, da fliegen nunmal die Fetzen.

Ich sehe lieber ne echte Konfrontation als dieses Schauspiel von Gepolter in Foren/sozialen Medien. Machen wir nichts und beobachten, wird trotzdem auf uns gefeuert. Die richtige Lösung hat jedenfalls noch keiner Präsentiert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Ein paar mehr Details lassen sich hier finden..wüßte nicht welche Seite mehr über PeTA offenbart

https://www.gerati.de/2018/07/19/pe...nung-der-gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-angelvereinen/


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: PETA stellt Antrag auf Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei 11 Fischereivereinen*

Hallo,

ich hoffe mal, dass in D immer noch Gerichte entscheiden, wann eine Straftat vorliegt und Behörden, wann ein Überprüfung notwendig erscheint.

Dass die Medien sowas unkommentiert übernehmen ??????


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Gähn......die FA lassen sich doch immer die jährlichen Protokolle der JHV vorlegen! 
Wenn da was von Hege- oder Vereinsfischen oder Pokalen/Preisen steht, prüfen die da eh schon seit Jahren routinemäßig die Gemeinnützigkeit! Meistens erfolgt da einmalig zur genaueren Darstellung eine Anfrage. Diese ist sachkundig und richtig zu beantworten.

Wer natürlich im Ergebnis Wettfischen betreibt, muss sich über die Folgen nicht wundern.

Es gilt also auch hier zu wissen, was man darf und was nicht!


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Nichts gegen PETrA zu unternehmen oder öffentlich anzudenken aus SchIZZ vor Konseqenzen ist genau das, was ich hier erwartet habe. 

Erstaunlich, dass zu Thomas Zeiten das Anzeigen von PETrA beim FA, um die Gemeinützigkeit zu nehmen, immer große Diskussion war und gefordert wurde. Naja ... 

Mein Verein, für den ich unterzeichne, wird alle 3 Jahre auf Gemeinützigkeit penibel geprüft ... bis ins Detail, so dass man sich fragen muss, ob eine Steuerprüfung eines gewerblichen Betriebs auch so pingelig erfolgt.
Und das FA kann das gerne machen .. alles bis ins Detail perfekt natürlich vereinsseitig.
PETrA ? Was will und kann die von mir diesbezüglich? Nix ...
 Ein Forellenklopper, der nicht akzeptieren will, dass in einem der Seen wegen des warmen Wassers der Sommerbesatz von ReBos verschoben wurde, kostet mehr Nerven ....
in diesem Sinne euch allen, wirklich allen,  ein drillreiches Wochenende


----------



## TeeHawk (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Das Problem wird wohl sein, dass kein deutscher Richter den Arsch in der Hose hat, PETA die Gemeinnützigkeit abzuerkennen, noch ein Staatsanwalt dies überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen. Die haben doch alle Angst vor dem Shit-Storm, der dann auf sie zukommen würde...
So werden jetzt die anderen Vereine drangsaliert und PETA kann sich ins Fäustchen lachen.
Deren Geschäftsmodell ist höchst fragwürdig und es gibt wohl genügend Anhaltspunkte die schon immer für eine Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA sprechen, sogar deren Vereinskonstrukt allein ist schon bedenklich. Die Initiative der FDP wäre da gar nicht nötig. Die Gesetze existieren. Sie werden nur nicht umgesetzt.

Aber es will sich wohl niemand die Finger verbrennen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wer natürlich im Ergebnis Wettfischen betreibt, muss sich über die Folgen nicht wundern.



Grundsätzlich teile ich Dein "Gähn"!

Aber Du kennst ja auch den Spruch "Vor Gericht, auf hoher See...". Gleiches gilt für das Finanzamt. Lass da mal einen Tierschutzjünger sitzen und entscheiden. Dann haste erst einmal ein Problem und musst bis zur abschließenden Klärung eine Durststrecke überbrücken und vorallem erst einmal zahlen. Auch wenn Du die Kohle eventuell zurückbekommst, wäre das für manche Vereine sicherlich für die Existenz bedrohlich.


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_1001:_A_Nature_Trust

In ruhe lesen und zusammenhänge verstehen....

|wavey:


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: PETA stellt Antrag auf Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei 11 Fischereivereinen*

Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn. PETA hat gezeichnet und schlägt zurück wie ein beleidigtes Kind. Damit war zu rechnen. Ob sie damit Aussicht auf Erfolg haben, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Folgende Fragen habe ich heute dem DAFV per Email gestellt. Sobald die Antwort vorliegt, wird sie natürlich veröffentlicht. 



Handelt      es sich bei den Vereinen um Mitgliedsvereine des DAFV bzw. eines Mitgliedsverbands?
Welche      Schritte unternimmt der DAFV bzw. seine Mitgliedsverbände, um die Vereine      zu unterstützen?
Wie      schätzt der DAFV die rechtliche Situation ein? Haben die Anträge der PETA      eine Chance?
*EDIT: Habe den anderen Thread mit diesem zusammengeführt, damit wir nicht an zwei Stellen diskutieren*


----------



## smithie (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Angezettelt?
> 
> Ich würde das mal ne Aktion vorwärts nennen.
> [...]
> ...


 Dann nenne es "Aktion vorwärts", darum geht's doch nicht.


Wenn die also eine solche Aktion starten, sind sie sich den Konsequenzen des Schwertschwingens bewusst.
Demnach wäre es für mein Befinden das Richtige, weiter in Aktion zu bleiben und den vom Schwert gestriffenen zur Seite zu stehen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*

Eben habe ich länger mit Olaf Lindner vom DAFV zu dem Thema telefoniert mit folgenden Infos: 



- alle 11 Vereine wurden in der Vergangenheit von PETA angezeigt, meist wegen Gemeinschaftsfischen

- mit allen Vereinen findet ein enger Austausch statt, rechtliche Beratung/Beistand ist vorhanden

- ein Großteil der Vereine kommen aus Bayern, sind also nicht im DAFV. Auch hier findet aber eine enge Abstimmung statt
- die betroffenen Vereine sehen der Überprüfung durch das Finanzamt wohl recht gelassen entgegen; es wird als PR-Nr von Peta eineschätzt
- Infos über die nächsten Schritte gibt der DAFV derzeit aus taktischen Gründen nicht bekannt


Die Pressestelle des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern habe ich leider noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> - Infos über die nächsten Schritte gibt der DAFV derzeit aus taktischen Gründen nicht bekannt



Is klar...


----------



## Flussangler_58 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn. PETA hat gezeichnet und schlägt zurück wie ein beleidigtes Kind. Damit war zu rechnen. Ob sie damit Aussicht auf Erfolg haben, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Folgende Fragen habe ich heute dem DAFV per Email gestellt. Sobald die Antwort vorliegt, wird sie natürlich veröffentlicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke, war alles zu erwarten.





Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Eben habe ich länger mit Olaf Lindner vom DAFV zu dem Thema telefoniert mit folgenden Infos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Positiv sehe ich den Austausch mit den Vereinen.


Negativ sehe ich das der DAFV sich weiter nicht rührt.


Sy ich kann mir das nicht schön reden.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> ... kein deutscher Richter den Arsch in der Hose hat, PETA die Gemeinnützigkeit abzuerkennen, noch ein Staatsanwalt ...


 Es geht dabei um Fiskalrecht!
Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Gericht & Staatsanaltschaften zu tun.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> - rechtliche Beratung/Beistand ist vorhanden


|uhoh: Hier um die Ecke sind auch 3 Anwälte vorhanden...
Da doch dann bitte konkret:
wird diese durch den DAFV gestellt und/oder finanziert???
Wenn ja in welchen Fällen und wo nicht, falls es welche gibt???
Alles Andere ist eine Bullshit-Bingo-Antwort.




Georg Baumann schrieb:


> - Infos über die nächsten Schritte gibt der DAFV derzeit aus taktischen Gründen nicht bekannt



:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
*Mein Wochenende ist humoristisch gerettet.*
|laola:


----------



## Flussangler_58 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch und Gero Hocker zu Peta*



kati48268 schrieb:


> :m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
> *Mein Wochenende ist humoristisch gerettet.*
> |laola:






*DAFV oder anders gesagt :*

_(Mod: Gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten)_* ( Allein daran fehlt mir der Glaube bei dem Häppchen-Käse, der fängt doch an zu stinken )
*


----------

